
How tech companies really work - vamsee
http://owni.eu/2011/07/01/how-tech-companies-really-work/
======
carbocation
At least they provided attribution, but I'm not sure that they had permission
to reprint these from their source at <http://www.bonkersworld.net/>

~~~
veyron
Would have been nice if the original source were cited before he showed the
comics.

------
tobtoh
Can someone explain the IBM panel (the one about the fridge) please? I have an
inkling as to what they are referring to, but am not sure if it's my personal
bias mis-interpreting the joke.

------
sevenproxies
Thanks for that deep insight into how all tech companies work.

